# exoticpets.co.uk



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

anybody managed to get a hold of these guys recently?

i have sent several emails and never seem to get a response. the phone is still not on and i have no idea whats happening with my order. have been forced to request cancelation of order and money back.

shame. i really wanted the order.


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

No Idea sorry, I normally never have a problem, maybe they are not receiving your emails? I don't know. How long have you been trying to contact them for?


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are they ok to use?

Alot of their stock is WC and i'm not a fan of wild caught animals. Especially reptiles.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have emailed them before in the past about some reps and they normally respond in a few days. It always seems that they have quite alot of reps out of stock but they can get them in for you. They can be a bit pricey on a few reps such as beardys £80.00 for a baby!


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

I was going to get a Fire Skink from them, but thought twice after i realized how many WC animals they deal with.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah they do have quite a bit available, but then you have to remember that everything was wild caught once!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

The way I see it is at least they are honest with you about where they come from! I know a few places that would tell you a rep was CB when in fact it is either WF or WC. 
I've used them alot, and have never had any problems at all, hence the link in my sig


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

i have bought a few things from these and i have had the smae problems, on the site it says no calls during somtime to another due to packaging, but i think she might just be working (different job) which may make it harder for her to reply. but she never seems to really make an effort, but in the end i always get what i ordered all live and well.


----------



## Exotic-Pets.co.uk (May 4, 2007)

I am introducing myself as many people seem to have the same questions.



> whufc_fan85Are they ok to use?
> 
> Alot of their stock is WC and i'm not a fan of wild caught animals. Especially reptiles.


We are honest about the stock we sell, if this is WC we will tell you, then it's up to you if you want to purchase it. Many pet shops and some other sites say all their stock is CB, when this isn't true.



> tom1400I have emailed them before in the past about some reps and they normally respond in a few days. It always seems that they have quite alot of reps out of stock but they can get them in for you. They can be a bit pricey on a few reps such as beardys £80.00 for a baby!


We receive well over 50 emails a day, this is why there may be delays in a reply. Use the contact form via the site.

It may seem like there are a lot of species out of stock, but you have to look at all the species we can offer - a larger range compared to your local pet shop or other online stores. If you are interested, enter your email address into the notification box and a email will be sent when available to purchase.

Some species may seem to be pricey, this is due to use buying them from suppliers. If you breed exotic pets, please contact us, we do purchase from private breeders.

Karen


----------

